# 1966 GTO rear rocker moldings



## tiltbilt (Nov 9, 2009)

On a 1966 GTO - :seeya:Can anyone tell me how many of the bathtub retainers go on each rear rocker moldings, the size of the holes needed, and the placement of the holes?
Thanks !


----------

